# Eine Tutorials-Kategorie PureBasic?



## ColdAeon (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

habe mich gefragt weshalb es keine PureBasic Kategorie hier gibt, weder im Forum noch in den Tutorials?
Wäre auch gern dazu bereit das ein oder andere Tutorial zu erstellen.


VG
ColdAeon


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Juni 2010)

Hi ColdAeon und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de,

das liegt sicherlich daran, dass der Markt für diese Sprache (noch) keine eigene Kategorie
rechtfertigt. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.  Hab also keine Scheu, Tutorials zu schreiben. 

Solltest du dazu noch Fragen haben, kannst du dich natürlich gern an mich wenden!

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## ColdAeon (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo Markus,

für wahr es ist tatsächlich noch nicht soweit verbreitet wie andere Sprache, doch gibt es einiges was dafür spricht:
(Um dem positiv bzw. konstruktiv entgegen zu begründen)

1. Einige offizielle (kommerzielle) PureBasic Spiele welche schon im Handel erhältlich waren, z.B. http://www.legend-handofgod.de/
2. Demo beinhaltet genug limitierte Zeilen (800 wenn ich nicht irre) die für ein kleines Game reichen würden
3. Eine große und aktive Community
4. Wirklich großes Archiv was gepflegt wird: http://www.purearea.net/

Verständlich wenn diese Kategorie noch nicht erstellt werden sollte, jedoch Tutorials würde ich gern für andere schreiben. 


VG
ColdAeon


----------

